
UK Government drops controversial 'porn blocker' plan - kerrsclyde
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-50073102
======
ColinWright
Also discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21270764](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21270764)

Mentioned here with no discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21270259](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21270259)

~~~
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21270764](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21270764).
Thanks!

